# Which DSP



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I am going to be doing lots of upgrades I am going to need a DSP for the amp I am going to use for my subs. As of now I have 2 M/C's with HT18D4's these are being replaced with HST18D2's and the cube will be sealed instead of vented. I am going to use the LG FP14000 Clone amp the subs will be wired at 4 ohms the amp will provide 4.4K to each sub. I am also going to add a mid bass module with a dayton 465 it will be powered by my current nu3000DSP. I need to be able to set the LPF at 60hz the MBM will be set from 50-150 using the 3000DSP. I am sure there are other reasons but as of now my sub graph is okay have not done anyhting since I found the ideal locations for my subs, this may change once I add the mid bass and the HST18's. It seems lots of people like the minidsp but which one and also looking at prices by the time you buy the DSP add the PWR Supply and the download it makes me wonder if there are other options maybe a little older that cost the same but easy to hook up and use? I am just not that familiar with DSP's so the mini maybe the best option but then which one and which download?
Thanks for the help I need it.
Norman


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You didn’t indicate what all you want or need the DSP to do, but if it’s only something to crossover between the MBM and 18D2s, a two-way analog electronic crossover will do. Behringer makes them, but if you want something of better quality there’s no shortage of vintage models to be found from companies like Ashly, Rane, Yamaha, BSS, Electro Voice, Klark Teknik, etc.

Alternately, you could get high and low pass filters, time alignment and parametric EQ all in one package with a vintage Yamaha YDP-2006. They can be found on ebay typically for less than $150. You can access a review in my signature.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You didn’t indicate what all you want or need the DSP to do, but if it’s only something to crossover between the MBM and 18D2s, a two-way analog electronic crossover will do. Behringer makes them, but if you want something of better quality there’s no shortage of vintage models to be found from companies like Ashly, Rane, Yamaha, BSS, Electro Voice, Klark Teknik, etc.
> 
> Alternately, you could get high and low pass filters, time alignment and parametric EQ all in one package with a vintage Yamaha YDP-2006. They can be found on ebay typically for less than $150. You can access a review in my signature.
> 
> ...


One recently went for under $100. Would they be as good or better than a MiniDSP for a 2 way crossover?


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

I am not sure exactly why I need the DSP other than the LPF and maybe a limiter. Once I get everything up and running and run some sweeps there might be some adjustments needed. The only thing different that is going to be added to the room is the midbass module. Whatever I get is going to be used srictly to eq the HST18's. These are going to be in a sealed box so I want them to have lots of extension if I am lucky below 15hz. The BFD seems to have a great review on here I am just concerned the factory response is from 22 - 200 Sonnie used his and his measured response went well below that. I just want to make sure and then the firmware I am guess with a brand new one using the midi cable is not a problem? If I need something better great but if I do not why spend money for something I do not need?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

ellisr63 said:


> [A Yamaha YDP2006] recently went for under $100. Would they be as good or better than a MiniDSP for a 2 way crossover?


The only slopes the Yamaha has are 24 dB / octave. I think the miniDSP has more options for slopes, if you need a different rate. If by “2-way”you mean a high pass and low pass side, the YDP2006 isn’t specifically designed that way, but could easily adapted by applying say, a 70 Hz HP filter to one channel, with a 70 Hz LP to the second channel. So you’d have the equivalent of a mono stand-alone crossover. If you need a stereo 2-way crossover, you’d need think the miniDSP or a second Yamaha.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nwf477 said:


> The only thing different that is going to be added to the room is the midbass module.
> 
> The BFD seems to have a great review on here I am just concerned the factory response is from 22 - 200 Sonnie used his and his measured response went well below that.
> 
> If I need something better great but if I do not why spend money for something I do not need?


With a midbass module I assume you’ll need an additional crossover frequency below the usual sub LP of 80-100 Hz? The BFD won’t do that, but the YDP2006 will.

For example, you could have one channel for the midbass and high pass it at 60 Hz. The other channel for the 18s, you could low pass at 60 Hz, or even over- or underlap the frequency settings if needed. Plus you get 6 parametric filters for each driver.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nwf477 (Feb 8, 2015)

Forgive me if I was not clear I will try again. First off I am getting a BFD a friend is going to give me one. The BFD will be used for the FP14K amp. I know I will have to set a LPF at 60hz maybe some adjustments depending on what happens when I run some sweeps when I get the new subs not worried about delays the difference in distance from each sub to MLP is 11". The Mid Bass Module is going to be powered with a nu3000DSP. I am hoping that the MBM being 10'5" in front of me that once again no real delays are needed. I sit in the middle of the 3. to the left 8'6" is one Marty Cube to the right at 9"5" is the other. If I get lucky any adjustments for the MBM can be handled by the nu3000DSP. I am positive there are great DSP's out there but considering I am getting the BFD for free why not?


----------

